# R.I.P hiss



## holliebunkin (Jun 15, 2008)

Found that my corn snake had died today. She was very old but its still sad


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

sorry for your loss, can I ask how old she was??


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP Hiss


----------



## kevsta (Mar 13, 2008)

rip hiss


----------



## alfies mum (Nov 5, 2008)

*Izzabbella*

My lovely cross german giant beardy died, we are all devasted she was a babe, she was under the reptile vet and he tried everything she had to stay in the vets for 4 days for test and blood and poo samples, she had cococidia and they could not save her. It started with her making a gurgling sound we took her to vet, they thought it was lack of calcium as we did not know her history we treated her ,her teeth were yellow we had given cockroaches to crunch, . But sadly she came home and died, we had her cremated and keep her little urn of ashes on the mantle piece. her partner Bert is not a happy chappy now , but we give him loads a love.
So all beardy owners give crunchy food like cockroaches as treats to help teeth vets advise we even bread the cockroaches now. 
R.I.P. Iz


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

R.i.p hiss


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Its always sad even if expected.


----------

